# How do I move the grill island?



## silverrainbow (May 4, 2020)

I need to move this so that I can extend a patio. 
The stones and the top aren't budging and probably are glued with a construction adhesive.

Is there a way of 'dismantling' and moving this without demolishing it with a hammer ?


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

You can probably pull the grill and fridge/storage cabinet out and see how the top is held down. It may be glue or it may have brackets on the inside. If it is glued, you can use a prybar to gently pull the bricks apart. The top looks like a thin concrete top so that may be hard to get off in one piece.


----------



## silverrainbow (May 4, 2020)

bernstem said:


> You can probably pull the grill and fridge/storage cabinet out and see how the top is held down. It may be glue or it may have brackets on the inside. If it is glued, you can use a prybar to gently pull the bricks apart. The top looks like a thin concrete top so that may be hard to get off in one piece.


Thanks so much. I'm going to give it a try.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

I wasn't totally clear, but the bricks are usually glued, mortared, or stacked without glue. If they are mortared, you will probably break some getting them apart. Most likely they are glued and you should be able to get them apart without breaking them. The top is probably glued, but might be attached with brackets or something else. If it is mortared, again you will likely not be able to get it off in one piece.

Once the top is off, you can also try a deadblow rubber mallet to break the bricks apart without damaging them. The deadblow may also help in getting the top off.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

Is there electric or gas ran into that?

It looks like they are held in place by mortar on the back of the stones....unless you just have all the time in the world and are planning an archeological preservation, that's going to be, at the least, a nightmare.

Even after everything is removed, you're looking at a treated wood frame sheeted with treated plywood, covered in lathe and mortar. It'll take more than a heave-ho to lift and move.


----------



## Kallgren (Nov 10, 2018)

@silverrainbow I was looking at installing a backyard kitchen like this a few years ago. Very spendy! I agree with @gilley11 that there is a lot under the covers. You should find some websites on grilling that will help with the construction.

Anyway, my wife and daughter are vegetarian, so not a lot of grilling here, but looks like a nice setup!


----------



## silverrainbow (May 4, 2020)

@bernstem @Gilley11

Thanks for taking the time to respond. I tried to pull that apart with a pribar but didn't have much success.  I'll now need to figure out how to demolish it.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

Did you get the grill and storage container/door out? Those should be salvagable. If it is mortared together, it may not come apart without a sledgehammer. I would probably start by breaking the top off and see how the masonry was built.


----------



## krusej23 (May 8, 2018)

You don't want to build around it? That seems like a nice, expensive thing to tear down. I'm saying that without having one so I don't know much about them though.


----------

